# **Accident Damage GTS **



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

This is the aftermath of someone doing a Uturn in front of you!  










About £6000 damage so probably written off, I`ll put parts for sale if it is.

Steve


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*ick*

Steve,

Thats awful dude .. you have my deepest sympathy. I hope you got out an smashed the living crap out of the other driver... 

A dreadful sight indeed 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

That makes me want to cry. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

That's just terrible mate. Does make you wanna cry.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Have you already had a quote of £6000 for the damage?

From what I can see it looks as if a new bonnet, bumper and offside (or is it nearside - I always get them confused) front panel and it would look as right as rain. Is there damage behind the panels to the engine etc?


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!

man..........feel sorry for u.....but i do think its close to £6000 damage

from what i can see......
bumper
lights
IC pipes
new wheel maybe wishbone too
bonnet
wing
inner wing coz it looks like its been pushed in

now guessing:-
chassic might be bent
( if im right......turbo and induction are in the left handside ) might get some damage from the inner wing being pushed in
drive-shaft
cross member ( u know.....that thing which looks like a long bar in front of the car behine the bumber........IF a skyline has one....coz scoob does )
steering might be out of line....
chamber and toe angle will need to be done

and er.........OH! new paint!  

but...........i can be wrong

reason for all my loada crap above coz when my bro crashed the Scoob it only looked like a new bumber, fog lights and head lights and a front radiator......but.....it wasnt and it cost him 4k for fixing it

crap innit  

LL


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

There is damage that the picture doesn`t show. 

The wheel thats bent is actually pushed back about 10inches out of line and actually presses against the innerwing stopping the wheel rotating. The track Rod arm is a perect `L` shape instead of being straight. Basically the wheel took the whole impact. The wheel turns out now with the steering wheel straight.

I`ve been told by all the tuners etc... that the damage will be to subframe, all suspension components,front cross member. Also the front bumper is £600+VAT and the rest of the parts come to £3500 excluding the wheel and tyre. Labour is about £2000.

Steve


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Bummer!*

Steve,

I now can see for myself mate what we have been discussing, and i am gutted for you pal... 

Look on the bright side! as long as you are o.k as cars are just bits of metal.... 

Will send you a PM soon..

take Care

Stu


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Bummer!*



R32BigSly said:


> *Look on the bright side! as long as you are o.k as cars are just bits of metal.... *


Noooooo they are not just bits of metal ... How could a skyliner say such a thing!?


----------



## skyline-san (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your lossconfused: 

Theres nothing worse than seeing a skyline thats been thumped, i sholud know mines been hit on the passenger door and the looks you get change from a skyline to ouch!!!

Have you had any news on the repairs yet as i am trying to find a place to get panels for mine(nearside as well) ive been quoted £500 for a door, £300 for a wing and £120 for a sill plus nerly £300 import duty. Just waiting to hear from my local nissan dealer


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

The car is a write-off! gonna cost £7000+ to repair. I can swap parts for people but I`ll need something to exchange them back onto the car with.

Next motor is a GTR!

Steve


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

hey steve ,was that a large intercooler, tellu what give me a quick call 01189672188. need to chat m8


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Sorry but its a Blitz item and I`m keeping it mate.

Steve


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

thought you would m8


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

parts for people

ill give you my manager and freind carl for the intercooler!!


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

ah still not worth it


----------



## skyline-san (Oct 5, 2002)

I thought you told me you had gotten rid of the car now.


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Not yet, the insurance company are coming to collect the car anytime now.

Steve


----------

